# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Grožnjan - samostalno primaljstvo i stvar izbora

## Danci_Krmed

Ako  ste u blizini Istre (ili u Istri) i zainteresirane: u *nedjelju 27.  siječnja u 16 sat*i, u Gradskoj vijećnici Općine Grožnjan održat će se  tribina SAMOSTALNO PRIMALJSTVO I STVAR IZBORA - VRATITI POROD ŽENI I PRIRODI. Gošća tribine je Amanda Garside, samostalna primalja iz Velike Britanije. 

Dođite, postavljajte pitanja, prikupite informacije, širite dalje.

----------

